# In memory of Tavor Frikic



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Well as I usually do, I'm dropping by to share my most recent work. It's composed in memory of the musician, in who's style I based this work.






Would love to listen to your opinions!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

While I'm not a big fan of electro-acoustics, there are always some I hear at new music concerts that I enjoy. This is one of those. I think it hits the right emotional intentions.

Maybe you already do this, but I recommend you search the Internet looking for upcoming electro-acoustic festivals via call for scores and submit this.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Vasks said:


> While I'm not a big fan of electro-acoustics, there are always some I hear at new music concerts that I enjoy. This is one of those. I think it hits the right emotional intentions.
> 
> Maybe you already do this, but I recommend you search the Internet looking for upcoming electro-acoustic festivals via call for scores and submit this.


Thank you very much for your comment! I hadn't considered presenting this anywhere, but if you do recommend it I am definitely looking into it. I made this on Audacity and Sibelius by the way)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Just remember. Any time we composers submit pieces for consideration to a person or organization, a reject is more likely than not. Sheer numbers of other composers applying is a big part of the mix. 

BUT!! 

A reject does not mean your work is not good. They just preferred some other(s) for whatever reason. And they'll never give you the reason.

So apply to as many as you can over the next few years and develop thick skin. Believe in your work.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Vasks said:


> Just remember. Any time we composers submit pieces for consideration to a person or organization, a reject is more likely than not. Sheer numbers of other composers applying is a big part of the mix.
> 
> BUT!!
> 
> ...


I'll take that into account! So far I've only ever presented one work at a competition, so I'll try to bear with that in mind in the future. I looked into some electroacustic music festivals/competitions, and already have some interesting ones in mind, so I will submit my score after cleaning some parts of the audio soon.


----------

